# New shelf



## Tony14 (Jan 30, 2008)

well i decided to take a shot at building my own display shelf. And for next to no experiance in woodworking i dont think i did that bad lol. What do you guys think?


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks for lookin


----------



## GACDIG (Jan 30, 2008)

Tony it think the shelf look good and just right for bottles.


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks glenn


----------



## rlo (Jan 30, 2008)

very nice!  living around earth quakes most  of my life, I think I would run dowels across to keep bottles from falling.  whats your next project?.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 30, 2008)

real nice!  found some nice pieces of oak there...


----------



## LC (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey Tony, you did a great job with the shelf, it has good uniformity and your bottles look really good on it. Makes me want to go out into the shop and buzz up some wood ! Think I will wait till later though, being the temp here is close to zero degrees this evening.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Tony     
 Great looking shelf, you did a super job.   Nice looking bottles too!  Thanks for sharing your pics.                         Paul


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone[]..My next project is actually gonna be a bass...Me and a friend are gonna take a shot at building our own.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 31, 2008)

A bass?  You better leave Bass making to the fishs... if you and your friend try your just going to end up with a stroller... lol

 I almost went into business building guitars, unfortunately my business partner never sobered up enough to do it.  We had talked about it for years and then when it came time to do it he disappeared on a two week binge...


----------



## reptilekeeper (Feb 1, 2008)

I play Drums...wouldnt want to build a set of them babies ,wish I could I am tired of getting %%% up the #$# at the music stores!!


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 1, 2008)

Yea drums are definately expensive. That would be quite a project though lol


----------



## California Dream N (Feb 4, 2008)

Beautiful shelf Tony!! Really shows off your bottles. Just be glad you don't live in Ca. I would put you to work..lol...Norene


----------



## LC (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello Tigue, there is a fellow here locally who just opened up shop here in Sardinia making guitars, and a partner that makes guitar cases for them. I stopped in to talk to him a couple of weeks ago while he was getting his shop set up and getting ready to go. Seemed like a nice fellow.  According to him, he has made guitars for players in Nashville, whether or not that is true I can't say. He invited me to stop in and chat when I can, and I am anxious to go up and see him at work. I love guitar, have an old Aims I pick around on. Regretfully, I can pick my nose better than I can the guitar, but I get much enjoyment from playing the guitar. Of course I only play it when no one is around to keep from getting laughed out of town ! 

 As for binges, been there and done that as well ! It has been many years ago since I did that sort of thing though....................


----------



## saphireblue (Feb 4, 2008)

I like your shelf.  My wife bought me a book shelf 6 ft high for my birthday for my bottles and antiques.  I got two open shelves Im gonna have to fill this yr digging, with bottles and pottery.  My wife also got me a yr subscription of a magazine called (American Digger) its a magazine for digging bottles,coins and artifacts.  I cant wait to get it.


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!

 Ive got a friend up here who took an old squire p-bass and tore it all up but some new pickups re did the bridge and neck then stripped it down and repainted it...one of the best guitars ive ever played. and he spent less than 200 on it.


----------

